# Comments about your weight



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Anyone suffer comments about their weight? I'm thinking more about skinny guys (like me). I find it interesting that people will happily comment on my weight without thinking they might be offending me. Here's a recent example:

You're looking a bit skinny

Are you happy at that weight?

Don't lose any more weight

I had quite a few comments over the past couple of months as I had cut back following a period of bulking. I'm 6 ft and around 70kg right now. Now trying to bulk up again. I get a bit concerned when the belly starts to appear and so maybe start to cut before I should.

Anyway, the point is - people wouldn't say the same things to fat people - turn my comments around if the person was fat - no one would dream of saying these things to fat people - that would obviously be insulting. But if you're skinny then it's fair game for people to comment on your weight.

Rant.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

6ft and 70kg id say you are a bag of bones even with a slight belly when bulking i doubt you would notice that much..just keep eating man ignore me and anyone who comments on your weight


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

you have just proved my point.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Plus I think you're a bit wrong. I'm a bit overweight still and people comment on it, doesn't bother me in the slightest though. I know I am, the only person I try to impress and lose weight for is myself and only myself.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

davidmackay said:


> you have just proved my point.


The trick is try not to get offended when people make these comments..they might be showing concern..ofcourse I wouldnt say it to a total stranger but when its family or friends i take no prisoners lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Best thing to do is eat lots, train hard. That'll shut them up when you start packing on the pounds


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Most people are a bit overweight and so they view losing weight as a positive thing. However for a skinny guy it's the other way round. So, bluntly telling a skinny guy he is too skinny is a bit insensitive. It's quite unusual I think for people to take the same approach with anyone overweight - "oh, you're piling on the pounds a bit love, ever thought of going on a diet?" Anyone who said this could expect a slap and widespread condemnation from others.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

I don't really take offense (despite ranting here). I think you're right - some are showing concern. But still, it doesn't seem polite to comment on other's weight - at least not to their face. Obviously I'll happily slag off fat people when they're not listening....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

davidmackay said:


> Most people are a bit overweight and so they view losing weight as a positive thing. However for a skinny guy it's the other way round. So, bluntly telling a skinny guy he is too skinny is a bit insensitive. It's quite unusual I think for people to take the same approach with anyone overweight - "oh, you're piling on the pounds a bit love, ever thought of going on a diet?" Anyone who said this could expect a slap and widespread condemnation from others.


Everybody critiques each other on here. It is meant to be positive and constructive and should drive you on. If you squeal and throw toys out of pram, you are on wrong board and defo in the wrong game.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyway, you are too light. Post up diet please.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you are taking too much to heart


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

davidmackay said:


> Most people are a bit overweight and so they view losing weight as a positive thing. However for a skinny guy it's the other way round. So, bluntly telling a skinny guy he is too skinny is a bit insensitive. It's quite unusual I think for people to take the same approach with anyone overweight - "oh, you're piling on the pounds a bit love, ever thought of going on a diet?" Anyone who said this could expect a slap and widespread condemnation from others.


When I mean a bit overweight, I mean by a few stones.

It works exactly the same either way fella no matter if you are skinny or fat.

If you tell someone they are a bit overweight, they usually get "depressed" and comfort eat making them even more overweight, lol.

In fact you walk down the street and look out for fat people. You'll see there are more people staring at them then they are at skinny people.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wouldn't say it bothers me personally... But me and my mate were saying this!!

With us, if we are cutting up a bit etc all of our mates will say you're looking a bit smaller you loosing weight etc.. Girls especially I find,

Why say it to us? They wouldn't to up to a different mate and go Christ you've got fat what you been eating!?!?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ditz said:


> Wouldn't say it bothers me personally... But me and my mate were saying this!!
> 
> With us, if we are cutting up a bit etc all of our mates will say you're looking a bit smaller you loosing weight etc.. Girls especially I find,
> 
> Why say it to us? They wouldn't to up to a different mate and go Christ you've got fat what you been eating!?!?


You sound like a bloody girl,lol.

Reason people would say something to someone that works out is that they know they train to muscle up, so cutting just seems like going against what they want to achieve.

I don't think any fat person really wants to be fat though.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Huntingground

I'm not talking about on these boards or other bb's. They are all concerned with weight and I'd say it is fair game to discuss weight pretty bluntly here. I'm more talking about non-bb's where I see a double standard 'you musn't tell anyone they're fat, that would be rude - but it's ok to tell someone they're too skinny'.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

I'm currently experimenting with diet. Trying to gain weight but keen not to put on too much belly fat. So, I'm trying to cycle the carbs. Only working out 3 days a week, so that's four days of low carbs. Yes - I know. This is probably not enough to gain weight. Diet on weight training days is:

5am protein shake, 2 slices toast, yoghurt

PWO - porridge, skinny latte, yoghurt, banana, weight gain shake

11am - protein cookie (incl. 40g carbs so around 350 cals)

lunch - sandwich, yoghurt, flapjack

3pm - protein cookie

5pm - 150g chicken

8pm - family meal e.g. risotto

10pm - shake


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

davidmackay said:


> Anyone suffer comments about their weight? I'm thinking more about skinny guys (like me). I find it interesting that people will happily comment on my weight without thinking they might be offending me. Here's a recent example:
> 
> You're looking a bit skinny
> 
> ...


lmao they wud, they do...don't feel alone


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some muscle on.

I used to be the guy you are talking about so i DO know how you feel. I used to wear baggy clothes thinking it would make me look bigger...i didnt obv.

Lets spend less time moaning about it anf more time doing something. You can put on enough decent weight in 2 months for people to switch comments to "wow. You've put on some size. Are you using steriods"

If you are gaining fat with that diet, then id take a serious look at training and ask yourself if you are working hard enough.

"I train 3 times a week because i dont want to overtrain". This is crap in my opinion unless you have been training long enough and posses the skills to be able to tax the body enough, to warrent 4 days rest a week. Most of us dont.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Weight comments don't offend me. When people say I've lost muscle mass it does lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

davidmackay said:


> I'm currently experimenting with diet. Trying to gain weight but keen not to put on too much belly fat. So, I'm trying to cycle the carbs. Only working out 3 days a week, so that's four days of low carbs. Yes - I know. This is probably not enough to gain weight. Diet on weight training days is:
> 
> 5am protein shake, 2 slices toast, yoghurt
> 
> ...


Jeez... seriously. Awful diet. Too many protein shakes and cookies. U need to eat clean whole foods and lots of them! Asap!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Change the protein shakes and throw some mass gainers in there


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Change the protein shakes and throw some mass gainers in there


What? No I vote he actually eats some food... like some chicken and rice meals!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..I think it's just people in general...it happens to us girls too...' It's ok for you your'e skinny' no I'm not skinny I'm...athletic lol or ' it's ok for you, you can eat what you want' no....I eat healthy and workout! Iv also had ' I bet you don't eat a thing' people can be rude so I know it's not tit for tat but if they say it to me..I give it back in a nice way..what have you eaten today  I can tell they don't like that!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> What? No I vote he actually eats some food... like some chicken and rice meals!


I agree


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

OP I think you need to use those negative comments about your weight as your motivation to get to the size you want to be. People arent going to change, but you can... and put an end to those comments.

As above need more whole foods, especially meat in that diet


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys - I think you're right - more proper food needed. Shakes and cookies are just so easy whilst at work. Must make more effort.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You have the worst of both worlds, a belly and being 70kg at 6ft.

As such you are skinny fat Mr Puniverse that needs to stop worrying about what other people say.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Any pointers as to what to eat on non-training days? Same as training or cut back the carbs?


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

thanks for that jeremy


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was a little over weight with a belly family and some friends told me that I am looking fat yet when I went on a cut and then put on a bit of muscle, looking very different, nobody commented that I looked better. I think some people seem to like to make themselves feel a little better about themselves his way.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

If I was you either lean out then bulk or bulk and then lean out, either way just ignore peoples comments, I have had that same stuff for ages, but laugh it off, it's just a throw away comment not an insult.

If it bothers you that much get @jon-kent to teach you how to rear choke hold.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> If I was you either lean out the bulk or bulk and then lean out, either way just ignore peoples comments, I have had that same stuff for ages, but laugh it off, it's just a throw away comment not an insult.
> 
> If it bothers you that much get @jon-kent to teach you how to rear choke hold.


He's prob better off buying a gun :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

I was exactly the same in 2006 couldnt put weight on and smoked so that really stopped all of my appetite. So I started with stopping smoking, taking supplements, started a 3 day week gym session, maybe 2 body parts on each visit, and upped my calories. But you need to train to change your shape, posture and such.

I would say even now im not happy, but thats up to the individual and there outlook......just stay positive, thats the name of the game...


----------



## jakshinks (May 1, 2013)

davidmackay said:


> Any pointers as to what to eat on non-training days? Same as training or cut back the carbs?


I think you need to MTFU! Sorry pal you're being whay to sensitive! If you're not happy with people telling you you're skinny eat some food and pick up some weights! Eat above your maintenance calories start a stronglifts 5x5 programme! 6-8 weeks people will see a difference!

As above more real food in your diet as well; at least 1g/lb mass protein (I would go with abit more), low-med GI carbs and some good fats! On rest days eat around or just under maintenance cals!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm getting tired of people asking if i am on 'roids'


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm getting tired of people asking if i am on 'roids'


When i first started i used to like this as it meant i was doing well...but gets annoying.

Only way to shut them up was do a huge cycle and get so swole that no one dare even talk to you


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> When i first started i used to like this as it meant i was doing well...but gets annoying.
> 
> Only way to shut them up was do a huge cycle and get so swole that no one dare even talk to you


It's my inlaws who ask the most. Maybe that would be a god idea


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm getting tired of people asking if i am on 'roids' followed by "and my c0ck's tiny and i'm not even strong"


People just assume, just say "Yeah, i'm on sh1tloads".

Mostly shuts them up.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)




----------

